
How to Make Learning Addictive - da5e
http://thetalentcode.com/2012/04/10/how-to-make-learning-addictive/
======
K2h
I think the concept has already been coined 'gamification' and I agree with
the author that one of the best methods to apply a game concept to mundane
tasks is keep score. For competitive people, that one small thing (score)
gives you a reason to do the task.

